# Cruze in for service 2nd time in 6 Days



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

ajb62787 said:


> When should GM step in to realize it might be a bigger issue and replace the transmission as it is still under warranty?


I would call GM customer service and ask them yourself.....


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

GM isn't likely to "step in" and override the dealers diagnostics. It's not really the way they operate, especially on a discontinued, non-halo level vehicle.

Sometimes things require more than one repair. Sometimes thing fail even after just being repaired, sometimes techs make mistakes. Just let them do their job


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I spoke to Customer Service who said once the dealership exhausted all their options of repairs but only if there’s metal in the fluid. I called the dealership and my service advisor told me that they are replacing the torque converter. When asked if there was metal in the ATF, my service advisor said No. 

Fingers crossed for it to be the fix.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> GM isn't likely to "step in" and override the dealers diagnostics. It's not really the way they operate, especially on a discontinued, non-halo level vehicle.
> 
> Sometimes things require more than one repair. Sometimes thing fail even after just being repaired, sometimes techs make mistakes. Just let them do their job


Not unless the dealer needed GMs assistance because the diagnostic tree was vague to the techs doing the diagnostic. The torque converter was the recommendation by GM, not the dealer.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

So that means the tech called GM technical assistance. Without knowing what code the transmission set it's really hard to guess where the tech was going, 9r to determine why they replaced valve body.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> So that means the tech called GM technical assistance. Without knowing what code the transmission set it's really hard to guess where the tech was going, 9r to determine why they replaced valve body.


The service advisor said the valve body and solenoid was replaced during the first time due to fault code P2817 was discovered during diagnostic and a blockage was visible in the valve body.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

2817 is torque converter clutch valve stuck off.

I would have hoped they had trans out and inspected the fluid pump, and if that was okay I would have replaced the valve body and the torque converter. Because a blockage of the valve means there's debris in the converter. They were being lazy imo. LOL


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> 2817 is torque converter clutch valve stuck off.
> 
> I would have hoped they had trans out and inspected the fluid pump, and if that was okay I would have replaced the valve body and the torque converter. Because a blockage of the valve means there's debris in the converter. They were being lazy imo. LOL


That is so true of them being lazy; however, when I put them on the spot earlier Today they mentioned GM Technical advised the technicians to only perform the less invasive work to check and see if that fixes the issue, being the solenoid and valve body.
So in a way, they were already anticipating me to bring it back a 2nd time.


----------

